
Exam Cheats Cited in Three-Day Internet Shutdown in Ethiopia - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-13/exam-cheats-cited-in-three-day-internet-shutdown-in-ethiopia
======
datashaman
This happens every year.

